# Horse dealers Scotland ??



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

Does anyone know or can anyone recommend any decent , reputable Horse dealers In scotland ? As I need to sell my horse due to Finances, credit crunch , etc etc !!!
are there any decent dealers about , you always hear stories of bad dealers but not so much about any good ones ?...
thanks x


----------



## scotsmare (21 October 2008)

Where abouts are you and what are you selling?


----------



## The Original Kao (21 October 2008)

babes sportshorses
http://www.selectedhorses.com/#/aboutus/4520681840

and kate bunting
http://www.kbequi-sales.co.uk/


----------



## The Original Kao (21 October 2008)

just wanted to add that you'll get more from a private sale rather than through dealers but you know doubt know that already and are going for a quick sell?


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

I am just Outside Dundee, 15.2hh 9 yo , Irish Draft / Connemara Type mare . Hacks alone and company , Pop a jump, will school well , work in an outline, Snaffle mouth , No martingale etc . I am hoping for around £2500 for her , not sure if thats a good orice for her , and the current market etc ? Looking for a quick ish sale , Have had so many timewasters already ! Thanks x


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

I know , But the timewasters I have had even just so far , I acnt beleive , some of the things people say , and they dont seem to know any basic things about horses , they say how good they are been riding for x years etc etc , then pretty much get on the horse back to front !!!! Lol , sorry for the rant !! Thanks everyone x


----------



## scotsmare (21 October 2008)

What about David Conchie - he's near you.  George Babes travels around so that's a possiblity.  Andrew Bonelli-Baird at Dabbs also deals.  Angus Lohoar at St Andrews is another possibility.


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

Thanks everyone x


----------



## tikino (21 October 2008)

if you sell her to a horse dealer you will get no way near £2500. my freind sold a 16h2 showjumper with bsja winning to a horse dealer in a quick sale due to circumstances and only got £2500 so if you are wanting a quick sale through a dealer you might need to take alot less for your horse maybe as low as £1500 will be the offer


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 October 2008)

mind you connies andconnie x are always very very pricey!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (21 October 2008)

that's a shame, sounds like  a nice type, should have thought he would sell easily. what about an agent like fiona burgoyne, she finds a buyer and takes a cut. very reputable.
http://www.horsechoice.co.uk/


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

Really ? Thats terrible , thats a big drop !! Thanks tikino , il maybe just have to keep sifting through my private timewasters!!
x


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

thanks chestnut_mare That could be an idea too !
She is a really lovely type, very honest , Yes connemaras and crosses are generally quite hard to get a hold of a decent one , and usually pretty good prices!!

she has bred a foal before I believe. 
xx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (21 October 2008)

maybe worth giving her a go then. my friend did it that way and had a buyer within 2 weeks. she obviously doesn't sell them for peanuts either as it is not in her interest. 
Sorry you are having to let her go, must be tough for you.


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

Yes il have a look at her website too , see if she could help , thanks


----------



## dumpling (22 October 2008)

Interesting, I will let my friend know. She's on the hunt for a new horse and imo she sounds like she would suit her just fine.  Think my friend was looking for  a maybe slightly taller horse though... I'll let her know.


----------



## dizzydonkeys (22 October 2008)

You could try Candy Cameron, not sure what she like reputation wise, but she pays decent money, well did for one of mine and a couple from a friend, she didnt even view it, just payed and sent wagon down, did request full info and pictures etc.
I beleive she gave my mate £1500 for a v green arab x who didn't box, and had various issues, so you may be lucky.
Costs nothing to ask them, and if they dont tick your boxes or give you correct price you can always say no?!


----------

